# MF 35 Hydraulics



## traxtor

Hello Everyone
I'm new here but this looks like a good site for great information on tractors.
My question is this, I have a Massey-Ferguson Model TO35 that was passed down to me from my grandfather. Everything has been working fine and suddenly the hydraulics stopped working. I may have caused the problem myself. Yesterday I opened a plate that is located below the front edge of the seat. It's about 2" x 4" with 2 bolts. I was just curious as to what it had underneath. To the left of this plate is also some sort of plug. I unscrewed that as well. After looking, I replaced both plate and plug and now the hydraulics don't work. Did I cause this problem? Is this part of the hydraulic system and maybe I've let air in? Any suggestions as to what I can do to fix this would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks in advance and I'm looking forward to visiting and learning from all you guys.
Regards
Traxtor


----------



## Live Oak

Welcome to Tractor Forum traxtor! Glad you found us but sorry about the circumstances.  I am not real familiar with that model Harry Ferguson. I would suggest reopening the cover you removed and inspect closely to see if you may have displaces any o-rings or check valves. I believe the hydraulic pump is located under this area (not exactly sure) and you may have caused an internal hydaulic system leak and loss of pressure. Hang in there. I am sure one of our members who owns or has some experience with the TO35 will see this post and get you the info. you need.


----------



## traxtor

Hi Chief
Thanks a lot for the kind words. I know about Zip when it comes to tractors, but I really enjoy having this one and I feel sure that I did something to cause the problem.
I'll certainly be watching for any other response to this.
Thanks again and kind regards.
Traxtor


----------



## Live Oak

Very welcome Traxtor. Let me do some looking around and see what I can dig up and I will get back to you ASAP.


----------



## traxtor

OK, and thanks again.


----------



## 529549

when you removed the plate you may have dropped the supply tube coming up from the pump. remove it again and the tube should be sticking up through the housing or come up with the plate. make sure the o rings on both ends of the tube are ok and the one in the plate is also. you may have dropped the tube into the housing. you may have to take a retractable magnet and fish it out. good luck!


----------



## shona13

Hi Traxtor.
The last post was near the mark 
when you removed the cap there is the hydraulic standpipe which fits into the cap the pipe is about 12 " long .
Remove the cap again and if the pipe is still attached pull the pipe out of the cap and check the "o" rings on both ends ,replace if they look flat or broken carefully replace the pipe ,you should feel the pipe going into the hole in the pump and then it needs a push down to get it all the way in ,when in the pump and in the correct position it should stick out about 1/2"to check if its in remove the coil lead from the distributor and put the hydraulic lift lever the one closest to your leg when sitting on the seat move it into the up or lift position make sure the other lever the draft control is in the up position then crank the engine a little bit if you get covered in oil this will tell you two things one that the pipe is in the correct place and the other that you cranked the engine to much if all good replace the "0" ring on the cap and refit .
Two If you remove the cap and you cant see the pipe remove the cover with the transmission dipstick on it five bolts ,stick your hand in there and you will feel the tube lift it up and feed it through the hole in the top then guide it back down onto the pump you will feel the hole and guide it in reassemble and test she will be all good.
Next time you will know exactly what to do .
Good Luck 
See Ya 
Hutch.


----------



## maxwell99

when you get it back together and working,
give the old girl a good trans/hyd oil change if you do not know when your grandfather last changed the oil

takes about 6 gals of GL-1 oil you can buy it at NAPA

new clean oil will keep the system working properly,

get you a good repair manual and be sure you know what is behind a plate before you take it off, 

good luck with your tractor.


----------



## Maggie59TO35

Welcome!
I am a fellow TO35 owner but as yet have had no problems with hydraulics (knock on wood). My best advice is to get a good manual (I&T is ok but lacks critical info) and don't be afraid to ask for help on the forums.
Good Luck!


----------



## Elee

You guys are great. I'm a TO 35 owner and really enjoy the little tractor. I too have hydraulic problems usually after the tractor warms up. The lift seems to bleed down and in general does not work. I'm sure I need hydraulic pump either replaced or rebuilt but am dealing with it for now. Again thanks for the honest reviews. Eddie


----------



## jtleitner

shona13 said:


> Hi Traxtor.
> The last post was near the mark
> when you removed the cap there is the hydraulic standpipe which fits into the cap the pipe is about 12 " long .
> Remove the cap again and if the pipe is still attached pull the pipe out of the cap and check the "o" rings on both ends ,replace if they look flat or broken carefully replace the pipe ,you should feel the pipe going into the hole in the pump and then it needs a push down to get it all the way in ,when in the pump and in the correct position it should stick out about 1/2"to check if its in remove the coil lead from the distributor and put the hydraulic lift lever the one closest to your leg when sitting on the seat move it into the up or lift position make sure the other lever the draft control is in the up position then crank the engine a little bit if you get covered in oil this will tell you two things one that the pipe is in the correct place and the other that you cranked the engine to much if all good replace the "0" ring on the cap and refit .
> Two If you remove the cap and you cant see the pipe remove the cover with the transmission dipstick on it five bolts ,stick your hand in there and you will feel the tube lift it up and feed it through the hole in the top then guide it back down onto the pump you will feel the hole and guide it in reassemble and test she will be all good.
> Next time you will know exactly what to do .
> Good Luck
> See Ya
> Hutch.


Im just getting intobtractor ownership as well. I saw this post and thought Id introduce myself as im in process of buying a nice T0 35. 1958 gas. Serial number is 179604. Anyway, im a little concerned about the clutch. I drove some 8Ns and a 9N before deciding on the 35. Question is, on the Fords, the clutch operated like a car. You could feel the clutch grab on the fords. With the 35 it seems to engage near the top and all at once with very little slip on the flywheel. More mechanical as on or off very little in between.

Is this normal? I was reading where the 35 has something like a 2 stage clutch. But was unsure what that did or how it functioned. Just wanted to make sure before I take delivery of this thing Im not needing to replace clutches before I start working it. Im also planning to check the live lift for power and leaking. Other than that this tractor seems to be well taken care of.


----------

